

Employment agents don't understand my skills so I created a way to bypass them - InstajobMick
https://instajob.biz

======
InstajobMick
Hi folks. OP here.

Truth is, I just got pissed off with the current system here in the UK (I am
sure it isn't dissimilar elsewhere) so I thought I would do something about
it.

I was sick of explaining to recruitment agents that I am NOT a DBA (I have SQL
programming experience), that THERE IS a difference between PL-SQL and NOSQL
(yes, I had that conversation recently) and that when I applied for a job I
spent the vast majority of my time chasing a recruitment agent that would
never return my calls or had so many CVs and resumes to look through that my
chances were almost nil.

It gets worse: One guy I spoke to (who has no programming experience) says he
routinely gets recruitment agents contacting him for .NET programming jobs
because he has a .net domain name in his CV!!!

Here is how it works:

1\. Candidates enter their skills that are currently hidden in their CVs and
resumes. 2\. Employers enter skills that they need to hire and they get real
time feedback on how many candidates have those skills. They fine tune as
necessary to get the short-list down to a manageable number. 3\. Employers
then contact the candidates directly.

I figured that the most important thing at the first stage of job hunting is
skills... as a candidate, they are a very important asset and an employer can
very quickly build a short-list of potential candidates if they have access to
these skills in a standardized manner.

Also, a few friends of mine have hiring responsibility in their jobs and one
of them was hiring a Java dev last year and contacted 3 recruitment agencies
looking for 3 CVs from each: Only 1 replied with 2 CVs, neither were suitable.
He then advertised the job himself and got 1500 applicants... How is anyone
supposed to shine when the employer has 1500 applicants?

I have come up with a way to let a computer short-list candidates for
employers based on skills... it's simple and doesn't require a non-skilled
recruitment agent to take up to a third of the candidates salary for the
privilege of looking through a bunch of CVs.

Anyway, I would love to hear what you think about it.

Thanks

Mick

------
phantom_oracle
You've basically just redeveloped the software recruiters themselves use.

Keyword refining is one of the techniques they use to trim down thousands of
applications into a handful.

I'm still glad that you are trying to bypass them. Keep it up.

~~~
InstajobMick
Almost. The difference is that they use software to match skills from CVs and
resumes which isn't all that accurate. My project asks you to do it yourself:
Who knows your skills better than you? I added my own skills and it took
around 1 minute. :)

